

Humankind’s Most Ambitious Search for Life’s Beginnings - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/humankinds-most-ambitious-search-for-lifes-beginnings

======
jkot
This mission is not really about searching life, but that does not make it
less exiting!

~~~
mqsoh
Life's beginnings!

